# Incomming.......



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Nearly as expensive as a decent watch but if I'm honest slightly more cute!

Our latest arrival, Josie Cocker......














































Thanks for looking 

Barney


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

loverly. But it doesn't tell the time.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Will she grow up to be a watch dog?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

AbingtonLad said:


> loverly. But it doesn't tell the time.


It will tell you when it's tea time and walk time! :yes:

Mike


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

AbingtonLad said:


> loverly. But it doesn't tell the time.


Well she knows what time 5am is. That's the time she gets me up every day


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Incidentally those are great pictures. Good camera or good photographer?!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Tri colour very pretty


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

AbingtonLad said:


> Incidentally those are great pictures. Good camera or good photographer?!


well now that's quite a debate!

Personally I think the image will always win regardless of the camera. Yes, I now use a D700 full frame camera worth several thousand pounds but I started 25 years ago with something, much, much cheaper!

Barney


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

andyclient said:


> Tri colour very pretty


Shes a sweetie. Liz and I have a thing for Tri's. Meet her brother Jarvis:










Barney


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Barney12 said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Tri colour very pretty
> ...


Ah very nice , another excellent photo to

cheers

Andy


----------



## brad4t (Mar 7, 2012)

Some great shots!


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Lovely looking pup, just make sure you don't leave any leather strapped watches lying around for to sharpen her teeth on! Mine cost me 4 tv remotes and a set of Bose head phones


----------



## Barney12 (Feb 11, 2012)

Neillp said:


> Lovely looking pup, just make sure you don't leave any leather strapped watches lying around for to sharpen her teeth on! Mine cost me 4 tv remotes and a set of Bose head phones


LOL, she has already cost me new skirting boards in the kitchen. Seems they taste nice


----------



## Felix. (May 2, 2012)

Very nice Cocker,... What a cute one


----------



## Neillp (May 7, 2012)

Barney12 said:


> Neillp said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely looking pup, just make sure you don't leave any leather strapped watches lying around for to sharpen her teeth on! Mine cost me 4 tv remotes and a set of Bose head phones
> ...


My lab actually ate through the kitch door once when we left her for 20 mins! still she has stopped most of the chewing now (just turn 7 years old)!


----------

